
Show HN: Video Slide Deck Pitch - damonpace
https://zessage.com/message/130059
======
damonpace
Sending a link to a slide deck or PDF doesn't allow you to communicate your
message very well. So, I recently added the ability to embed a Google Slide
Show into a video message in order to record a presentation and communicate
what you're building.

All it takes is to copy & paste your published Google slide link into the
video creator and you'll be ready to start your recording.

You can save it to send later or create a more personalized recording and send
it as a message as well.

I'd love everyone's feedback and thoughts. Hopefully, this will help you
communicate your mission & raise money for your startup.

